# I consider these the true "military" watches



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

24-hour analog dial - Wikipedia


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I must admit that I would like a 24-hour watch in my collection. I am aware that the 24-hour time system is sometimes referred to as "military time" and on digital watches, I prefer to run them using the 24-hour system.


----------



## Nerdy Rishav (Sep 17, 2021)

normdiaz said:


> 24-hour analog dial - Wikipedia


 Agreed


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Never an official military watch the Glycine Airman was used extensively by USAF pilots and USN aviators in the 1960's and early 1970's

Here's one I own, a modern interpretation of the 1960's "The Chief" Airman which was marketed as a naval version


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Link to info on one 24-hour movement:

Ronda Caliber 515.24H Watch Movement | Caliber Corner


----------



## Stan Cooper (11 mo ago)

When I was in the USAF and had just received my private pilot certificate through the aero club in 1965, I bought an AOPA marked Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute with a 24-hour dial. I could never get used to it, so sold it.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

@Stan Cooper Nice Breitling :thumbsup:

I currently own a Vostok with a 24 hour dial, I enjoy wearing it as it is quite different watching the hand travel round just once a day. I generally read the time correctly, but it wouldn't be my first choice if I was doing something very time critical.


----------



## tbyul (7 mo ago)

What is hilarious when you wear a 24h dial is to look at people when they try to grab the hour from your wristwatch.

A look go and suddenly back as it does not fit in their brain.

Experienced with a 24h quartz Beuchat my brother gave me 30 years ago. Still have the watch but does not work


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

tbyul said:


> A look go and suddenly back as it does not fit in their brain.


 Exactly this.

Tbh. Sometimes I have to look twice too. 










This is my culprit showing 24 minutes past 11.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan Cooper said:


> When I was in the USAF and had just received my private pilot certificate through the aero club in 1965, I bought an AOPA marked Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute with a 24-hour dial. I could never get used to it, so sold it.
> 
> View attachment 49015
> 
> ...


 Great watch, I used to have a more modern version, but you are right about 24 hour watches, it takes more than a quick glance to read the time. Mind you I found if I wore it for an extended period of time it became easier.

Anyway here's the one I owned, wished I had kept it


----------



## Stan Cooper (11 mo ago)

JoT said:


> Great watch, I used to have a more modern version, but you are right about 24 hour watches, it takes more than a quick glance to read the time. Mind you I found if I wore it for an extended period of time it became easier.
> 
> Anyway here's the one I owned, wished I had kept it.


 I kind of wish I had kept mine, too. Mine was manual wind and besides my difficulty getting used to the 24 hour dial, I really missed having a date window. I eventually bought a Rolex GMT Master with a third 24 hour hand and rotatable 24 hour bezel which made my life much easier. It had an automatic movement, a date window, and allowed me to see both local and GMT simultaneously. I keep my ham radio logs in GMT and do my flight planning in GMT, so refer to GMT frequently. I eventually replaced the 1675 GMT-Master with a 16710 GMT-Master II, but if I were forced to own only one watch that would be the one I'd keep. :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Stan Cooper I used to have a collection of vintage Glycine Airman watches including the Airman 1 models which were commonly used by pilots and aviators in Vietnam. I still have a couple of modern day versions including this "The Chief" which is a faithful recreation of the original model scaled up to 40 mm diameter.


----------



## Stan Cooper (11 mo ago)

JoT said:


> @Stan Cooper I used to have a collection of vintage Glycine Airman watches including the Airman 1 models which were commonly used by pilots and aviators in Vietnam. I still have a couple of modern day versions including this "The Chief" which is a faithful recreation of the original model scaled up to 40 mm diameter.


 In 1999 I thought I'd try again to get used to a 24 hour dial, and set my sights on a Glycine Airman. My searches at the time kept turning up "Falcon Airman", and the model I picked was the 3000 which has a quartz movement. The case size is 34mm, which is a bit small for me. I wore it for a while, but went back to my Rolex which suited me better. I still have it, but haven't worn it for a couple of decades.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan Cooper said:


> In 1999 I thought I'd try again to get used to a 24 hour dial, and set my sights on a Glycine Airman. My searches at the time kept turning up "Falcon Airman", and the model I picked was the 3000 which has a quartz movement. The case size is 34mm, which is a bit small for me. I wore it for a while, but went back to my Rolex which suited me better. I still have it, but haven't worn it for a couple of decades.
> 
> View attachment 51207


 That's interesting, the Falcon Airman 3000 was produced by Werner Seigrist from the early 90's. Werner used to run the Glycine service and distribution centre in the 1960's, he then bought them out in the 1970's. Werner restored a couple of vintage Airman for me about 18 years ago (he has retired now). In the early 90's he produced Falcon Airman to keep the concept alive after Glycine decided not to produce any more of their quartz Airman, he also produced 1000 quartz Airman under the Glycine name with the Airman 2000 GMT. Glycine finally gt around to making a mechanical Airman again with the introduction of the Airman 2000 in 1998 and they have been going reasonably well since although in 2016 they became part of the Invicta Group


----------



## Stan Cooper (11 mo ago)

JoT said:


> That's interesting, the Falcon Airman 3000 was produced by Werner Seigrist from the early 90's. Werner used to run the Glycine service and distribution centre in the 1960's, he then bought them out in the 1970's. Werner restored a couple of vintage Airman for me about 18 years ago (he has retired now). In the early 90's he produced Falcon Airman to keep the concept alive after Glycine decided not to produce any more of their quartz Airman, he also produced 1000 quartz Airman under the Glycine name with the Airman 2000 GMT. Glycine finally gt around to making a mechanical Airman again with the introduction of the Airman 2000 in 1998 and they have been going reasonably well since although in 2016 they became part of the Invicta Group


 Ah Ha! I thought there must be some connection between Falcon and Glycine since Falcon had come up in my searches and the physical appearance of the two was so similar.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan Cooper said:


> Ah Ha! I thought there must be some connection between Falcon and Glycine since Falcon had come up in my searches and the physical appearance of the two was so similar.


 I should have mentioned Werner ran Glycine in the USA not Glycine in Europe


----------

